# If someone bullies you does that mean they have a crush on you?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

It seems that these days, most of my bullies seem to be girls.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha Ha, I get bullied by girls to, I kind of liked it in high school because it was the really hot girls that used to bully me, I guess I just liked getting attention from them.
But now i'm older i'm not going to let them bully me anymore the next ..... that try's that is going to regret it.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

No, it just means they are an a**.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe if you're in 4th grade, but if you're a lot older than that then they're just *****es


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Yikes, I wish it worked that way when I was still in public highschool... :b


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Only ever was bullied by guys.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Maybe if you're in 4th grade, but if you're a lot older than that then they're just *****es


Yeah, what he said!! :yes


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it depends, what type of bullying are they doing?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it can mean that they initially had a crush on you. If you didn't reciprocate the flirting/ignored them etc, they'll be a ***** to you. They'll be particularly spiteful, as opposed to a guy they never saw as a potential mate. I received some of this bullying a year or so back at work.

If they're a bully from the get-go, I don't know. A lot of women are very random, so it's a possibility.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh I didnt know this thing...hahha..
lol no I dnt agree..if someone has juct broken down ur teeth n then telling u that he/she likes u..thats crazy


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> What kind of girls 'bully' ??? I am picturing big, unattractive -- pushy girls.
> 
> Another thing, that's really 'grade school' to act opposite of how you really feel.
> I'm a straight forward person, I don't like games -- that stuff irritates me.


Lol, I hate to do this, but I just had to reply to this - I can't help myself. Girls bully all the time. It's not usually physical bullying, but psychological.

Ok, back to the OP, I would stay away. As mentioned, this may be true in elementary school, but beyond that, just stay away from them.


----------

